# C&C Mega 30 vs ODay 25



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

I have decided to buy either an ODay 25 or a C&C Mega 30 and have heard mixed reviews about the C&C. I know it is a very fast boat (owner is claiming he saw 13.6 knots). I have heard it is more difficult to sail. This will be my first boat. I can purchase a 1980 in supposedly fantastic shape for $8,000, although it is 4 hours away. Other option is a 25 ' ODay, also in fantastic shape, However, I heard someone say they sail like crap and are very slow. The ODay is only 5k, so much easier on the pocket book.

Mega 30 is here : C&C Mega 30 - Windsor Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Windsor Region Canada.. (he won't include the new sails for the 8k)

Link for the ODay is here: O'Day 25 Sailboat - Markham / York Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Go see this- and then buy it.

Islander - Ontario Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

Didn't we rule out the (unseen) mega in another thread last week?

Thought you had decided on the O'day.

Islander looks very interesting!
______________
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Mobnets said:


> Didn't we rule out the (unseen) mega in another thread last week?
> 
> Thought you had decided on the O'day.
> 
> ...


Yes, I did decide on the ODay, but the seller said he wants a deposit of 90%, which scares me. Then I had someone tell me they sail like crap, so still thinking. I am very intrigued by the speed of the Mega. I think it would be a blast. I am going to try to see the islander this morning. Very interesting indeed! I will check out what condition it is in and what it would cost to transport it to Toronto ( or at least somewhere where I can sail it over).

Just curious...why doesn't anyone think the Mega is a good idea?


----------



## jimq26 (Nov 7, 2001)

*I wouldn't buy any of them without a survey.*

Just looking at the pictures illustrates a number of deficiencies with the two boats you are interested in..

Both seem quite a bit overpriced in today's market.


----------



## CapnA (Jan 2, 2010)

My father looked at buying one new back in the early 1980's. It's been a number of years since I sailed on a Mega, but I recall that they are somewhat tricky to sail to their potential. Don't get me wrong, C&C makes good boats - I have a 32. I would suggest that you sail the Mega (if possible) before buying. My father decided against it after a test sail.

O'Day made decent boats. I can't comment on the 25, however. In this market, I would recommend that you take your time. There are a lot of good boats out there on the market.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Agree you shouldn't lock yourself into either of these two... and would not recommend the Mega 30 - just a bit too 'weird' and not representative of what C&C was good at.

Islander, Ranger, the regular C&C stable, Cals, and the many other 'mainstream' brands will serve you well, the key is finding a good example at a reasonable price (not cheapest!)


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. The guy with the Mega has now upped his minimum price he will accept to $9K, so that boat is now definitely out anyway. I spoke to the guy selling the Islander for $4,995. It is three hours away and when I asked him the condition of the boat, he said "Well...it's a 1976". He also believed the sails to be original, and the bottom needed painting. That being said and considering the lack of good pictures, I am not going to bother checking it out. Seems like work is needed on the boat, plus the transport from Bayfield Ontario to Toronto. I could sail it over, but for an inexperienced sailor like me on a boat that I am not familiar with doesn't exactly ring my bell.

So... it is back to the O'Day 25 or the C&C Northern 24 (which I asked about in my original post). Both boats would be great for me actually. Sure, the Northern has a bit of a small interior, but I would most likely upgrade next year anyway. Both I think are good starter boats. I am going to be making my final decision on this TODAY. I am getting tired of looking...hahahaha. Time to start doing some sailing. If there is anything that I shoudl be aware of about this ODay, please let me know. The C&C 24 is 11 years newer, with autohelm, and roller furling, which is nice. Not to mention quicker. The O'Day has a brand new interior which I really like and also much more cabin space, which is what would be selling me on that boat. Here is the link for the C&C: C&C Northern 24 Sailboat - Great Family Boat - Oakville / Halton Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the Mega is a pig. I once sailed by one in a Baba 30!


----------



## lobstahpotts (Jan 1, 2011)

I think you will find the lesser age of the C&C to be an asset if you are looking at short term ownership. Certainly check it, but you are statistically more likely to have issues crop up with an older boat, even one that has been maintained well has the age going against it.
I suppose that the counterargument would be look at the prices, the O'Day is that much older and still commands roughly the same price.


----------



## thehardaground (Jan 19, 2011)

Is it a Northern 24, or a C&C 24? Actually IIRC the Northern 24 is a Northern quarter ton which looks almost exactly like a Mirage 24 except the Northern is a lighter built boat. Just as a FYI I hit 13.6 kts on my Mirage 24 once and I really don't ever want to do that again in that boat.


----------



## Rockstar2011 (May 12, 2011)

He lists it as a C&C Northern 24. 

I gave the owner a verbal agreement to purchase the O'Day this afternoon. I am meeting him at the boats location on Thursday afternoon(1 1/2 hours north of here) to pay go over everything and give him a cheque. It has been arranged for it to be picked up at the same time and brought back to Toronto (at sellers expense). He has installed shore power and a fixed head for me for $750, so the total price is $5,750. Glad I finally made a decision. Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is one more for you to consider,

Pearson 26 sailboat for sale


----------



## Jaxam1 (11 mo ago)

Rockstar2011 said:


> I have decided to buy either an ODay 25 or a C&C Mega 30 and have heard mixed reviews about the C&C. I know it is a very fast boat (owner is claiming he saw 13.6 knots). I have heard it is more difficult to sail. This will be my first boat. I can purchase a 1980 in supposedly fantastic shape for $8,000, although it is 4 hours away. Other option is a 25 ' ODay, also in fantastic shape, However, I heard someone say they sail like crap and are very slow. The ODay is only 5k, so much easier on the pocket book.
> 
> Mega 30 is here : C&C Mega 30 - Windsor Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Windsor Region Canada.. (he won't include the new sails for the 8k)
> 
> Link for the ODay is here: O'Day 25 Sailboat - Markham / York Region Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.


I sailed a Mega 30 for YEARS and it’s awesome boat. Don’t listen to these other people who’ve sailed on one once etc. The only disadvantage is they are not great in heavy air. But they are Great in light to medium air when other boats are struggling. My Dad had a new rudder made for ours that was wider and went down as deep as the keel. This made it handle Much better. We won LOTS of races with it and beat every “fast” boat for decades. The main advantages are the keel being able to be raised and it’s trailer able. The adjustable keel allows for shallow water and easy towing. If you’re in an area with shallow areas that you want to be able to sail, buy it. That being said, you should always get a survey of any boat before buying. 9k seems high as I’ve seen them for half that. O days are slow, heavy and super sturdy. My brother has a 27 and if I was going across the Atlantic, I would take it instead of the Mega. But if you’re going day sailing, it would be the opposite.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Jax, welcome to SailNet! The Mega 30 is an interesting boat. I learned about it reading Good Old Boat (the founders describe their experience buying, refitting, and sailing one). This thread is 11 years old, so some respondents have probably moved on.


----------



## mal5033 (Apr 3, 2001)

I owned hull 19 from 1999 to 2003. It was not a fast boat to it's rating anyway, the skipper certainly held a good portion of the blame I'm sure.

Pros:
Easy to rig and launch. Myself and one experienced friend had the mast stepped and the boat floating in less than an hour. 
The boat is an excellent reacher.
It was relatively simple.
It handled "OK" on the trailer, you had to keep weight forward or it could fishtale a bit. 

Cons:
It was a pretty tender boat. It would heel fast for the first 15 degrees and then gradually stiffen. 
It was easily broached under spinnaker. (it would get up and go though)
Both of the above issues are partially driver-controlled issues but also are related to the narrow beam (7'11"). It could be a handful at times.

Having said all that, I am glad I owned the boat. It was my first "big" boat and I learned a lot. I was able to participate in 5 Mackinac races in Michigan and found it problematic to deliver other boats by water.
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

The Maga is one of the ugliest boats ever built


----------



## mal5033 (Apr 3, 2001)

I always joked the Mega30 reminded me of an old girlfriend. She looked great from the side but not so good from the front or back. It was a bit fugly....


----------

